# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة مختصرة للشيخ فهد السنيد,,

## ناصر العقيدة

الحمد لله وحده, والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده, أما بعد,,
فهذه ترجمة مختصرة لفضيلة شيخنا الشيخ/ فهد بن عبد الله السنيد حفظه الله تعالى, وقد كتبناها بدون علمه, طالبين الأجر والمثوبة من الله وحده,,,
اسمه/ فهد بن عبد الله بن إبراهيم السنيد, من أهالي بريدة, ولد عام 1381هـ, ودرس في المدارس النظامية حتى تخرج من جامعة الملك سعود عام 1405هـ, ثم أقبل على العلم بجد ونشاط, فلازم علامة الزمان الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمة الله قرابة الخمس عشرة سنة, حتى توفي رحمه الله, وكان ممن يكتب بحوثا للشيخ رحمه الله في المسائل التي يطلب الشيخ بحثها .
وممن طلب العلم عندهم فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين رحمه الله من عام 1405هـ, حتى توفي رحمه الله, وكان يسافر في الإجازات لحضور دروس الشيخ رحمه الله, وكان يأخذ إجازات من عمله في وسط السنة لحضور دروسه, وقد سمع جميع أشرطة الشيخ محمد المسجلة, وقيّد الكثير من الفوائد, وكان كثيراً ما يتصل بالشيخ رحمه الله ليستفتيه بالهاتف, فكان الشيخ رحمه الله يختصر معه الإجابات في أول الأمر, ثم بعد أن عرف الشيخ فهد واهتمامه أصبح الشيخ محمد رحمه الله يطيل معه ويبسط له الكلام, وقد جمع منه العديد من الأسئلة الثمينة, وهي قيد الطبع بعنوان: (الكنز الثمين في سؤالات ابن سنيد لابن عثيمين).
وممن طلب العلم على أيديهم فضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن جبرين حفظه الله تعالى, وقد حضر عنده قرابة الثلاث سنوات, ولازم دروسه بحرص شديد, وقد حضر عنده منار السبيل والعقيدة الواسطية وغيرها .
ومن شيوخه الشيخ عبد الرحمن المحمود حفظه الله, فقد حضر عنده درس خاص في منزله في شرح (شرح العقيدة الطحاوية لابن أبي العز), ولوامع الأنوار للسفاريني, وبعض إعلام الموقعين لابن القيم .
من مؤلفاته:
1-	(الإعلام في إيضاح ما خفي على الإمام) تعقبات حديثية على الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله, وقد أثنى عليه الألباني وعلى كتابه في السلسلة الصحيحة, المجلد السابع, القسم الثاني, صفحة 1218 .
2-	أقوال ابن باز في الرجال .
3-	الكنز الثمين في سؤالات ابن سنيد لابن عثيمين .

----------


## العوضي

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وحفظ الله الشيخ

----------


## محمد بن مسلمة

حفظ الله الشيخ ونفع المسلمين بعلمه..

----------


## عبد الكريم آل عبد الله

نفع الله بالشيخ,,,

----------


## راجيه الغفران

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته/أخي الفاضل سعدنا بقراءة مواضيعكم الهادفه وأسال الله أن ينفع بكم وبعلمكم "قال تعالى "(إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء)والموفق من وفقه الله في الدنياء قبل الأخره نسأل الله أن يجمعنا بكم في مستقر رحمته إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه أختكم في الله راجيه الغفران ...

----------

